# How did you find us?



## Blake Bowden (Oct 15, 2010)

How did you find Masons of Texas?


----------



## owls84 (Oct 15, 2010)

By the grace of God.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 15, 2010)

I found it threw an internet search.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 15, 2010)

Internet searches initially, but I really noticed when the iPhone app was released. I've been here since.


----------



## cmcminn (Oct 15, 2010)

referred by Lodge Members 148 fw


----------



## peace out (Oct 15, 2010)

I found it when searching about Masonry in general.  I was posting before I was initiated as an EA.  This site was instrumental in my decision to join Freemasonry.


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 15, 2010)

D. None of the above.

This site was mentioned in another closed masonic site "The Philalethes Society".


----------



## MacTX (Oct 15, 2010)

I found it doing a Google search of Houston lodges.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 17, 2010)

owls84 said:


> By the grace of God.


 
Suck up.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 17, 2010)

I was referred to Masons of Texas by a friend and Brother when I was still currently active on the old Freemasons Pride (2nd Run). At first I was not very active online here, but over time I have increased my activity.


----------



## TJGore (Oct 17, 2010)

Laugh! The Apple APP Store!

That's one for the history books...


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 17, 2010)

Raven ... in the nick of time!


----------



## turtle (Nov 18, 2010)

I found it by google search on masons


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 20, 2010)

Raven! he's quite the bird you know.


----------



## poppatattoo (Nov 21, 2010)

In the app store


----------



## AhimanBeard (Nov 22, 2010)

Referred to by a brethren on another (non-masonic) forum (through a thread about freemasonry).

Due to the knowledgeable and considerate nature of the members here, I've recommended this thread to many texans on my tours of the masonic temple here in philly who are interested in joining.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 22, 2010)

AhimanBeard said:


> Referred to by a brethren on another (non-masonic) forum (through a thread about freemasonry).
> 
> Due to the knowledgeable and considerate nature of the members here, I've recommended this thread to many texans on my tours of the masonic temple here in philly who are interested in joining.


 
Thank you Brother.


----------



## Brother Scott (Nov 22, 2010)

AhimanBeard said:
			
		

> Referred to by a brethren on another (non-masonic) forum (through a thread about freemasonry).
> 
> Due to the knowledgeable and considerate nature of the members here, I've recommended this thread to many texans on my tours of the masonic temple here in philly who are interested in joining.



I am a Master Mason in El Paso, Tx  Wallace Houghston Lodge 1393, I was visiting another lodge here in El Paso and the Sr. Warden told me about MOT so I looked it up on my iphone and I find it very helpful


----------



## Brother Scott (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry I just joined and just figured out how to post


----------



## robert leachman (Nov 22, 2010)

While looking for iPhone apps on Masonry


----------



## Casey (Nov 25, 2010)

I forget.  I think thru TSS


----------



## jmackeen (Nov 28, 2010)

I found you guys through the MasterMason Forums.


----------



## Wesbarr (Dec 4, 2010)

At work one day looking for Masonic info and found this app on my iPhone this is the exactly what I was looking for THANK MofT


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 4, 2010)

The light was on, so I knocked.


----------



## Texasfinesttc (Dec 9, 2010)

One of my brothers


----------



## Botex (Dec 9, 2010)

Serendipitously discovered MoT earlier this week. One of the forums was returned from a Google search I did on "Don Meredith" after I learned of his passing.


----------



## JTM (Dec 9, 2010)

blake!!  make your polls public!

i want to see who said what.


----------



## JRiggs75 (Dec 10, 2010)

I was referred by a Brother to help me meet other Masons. I'm young and travel alot, so he said to give it a try


----------



## steve632111 (Mar 6, 2011)

iPhone app


----------



## Thestoat (Mar 7, 2011)

I found the site after doing a search of I phone applications, I simply typed in freemason, and joined, really good site and I am going to recommend it to my proposed who I know has a smart phone.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 28, 2011)

I found it on the iPhone but not through the MoT app. I had another forum app installed called Forum Runner and while searching through it I ran across this forum. I am thrilled that I did too, greatest forum I have ever been a part of.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 28, 2011)

The IPhone app is how I found this forum...


----------



## kwilbourn (Apr 28, 2011)

I found the site quite by accident.  I believe the Google keyword was "Becoming a Freemason in Texas" or some such, but I found the web site first, and then added the app to my phone shortly thereafter.


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't find it...it found me...and it keeps coming back to my browser every time I log on....  ;-)


----------



## Beathard (Apr 28, 2011)

So mote it be...


----------



## jw21 (Jun 19, 2011)

Time


----------



## jw21 (Jun 19, 2011)

Life


----------



## Marc_Chastain (Jun 22, 2011)

My cousin mentioned it on his Facebook page.


----------



## gnarledrose (Jul 5, 2011)

Bro. Blake Bowden posting on forum.mastermason.com-- I found one of his comments particularly insightful and saw this site listed in his signature. It's a great site with a well-tyled section and a bit more of an international frame of mind than MoT, which can be educational at times.


----------



## dizlwizl (Jul 5, 2011)

was looking for it  when I first got my android  phn

Sent from my android phone using Masons of Texas


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 6, 2011)

my brother spring tx mm, referred me to these boards.hes a great brother.


----------



## BroBill (Aug 12, 2011)

*Found on FaceBook*

Someone recommended the Masons of Texas link on our Chapter/Council FaceBook page. I have- since then- shared the link through our FB page and in our E-Trestleboard which reaches about 80 brothers


----------



## txraisedboy (Mar 15, 2012)

*Just by luck*

I found this scrolling through the apps list on Amazon.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 15, 2012)

I searched Google for "Texas Masonry," and it was near the top of the list.


----------



## sands67 (Mar 16, 2012)

via Android app. One good thing leads to another


----------



## Brother Mark (Mar 16, 2012)

Apple app search... Meet some great friends and brothers over the app.


----------



## M.Prejean (Mar 18, 2012)

Google search. Probably involved the words "mason" & "Texas".
 I found MoT before petitioning & would like to give some recognition to you guys for helping convince me that I was moving in the right direction. I suspect MoT has provided a great service to Masonry in general, and Masonry in Texas in particular in the realm of new membership. Bravo Zulu, Blake and company!


----------



## Bro_Vick (Mar 20, 2012)

Got an e-mail from my mother lodge secretary that a new forum opened, and I joined, under the user name ravickery03: that was later deleted due to not accessing while deployed.


----------



## PHA KD#50 (Nov 16, 2013)

I found it during an app search


My Freemasonry


----------



## JayT36 (Nov 16, 2013)

During an app search of freemasonry (Pennsylvania mason)


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 16, 2013)

JayT36 said:


> During an app search of freemasonry (Pennsylvania mason)



Same here. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## vimal (Nov 17, 2013)

Found during an App search on freemasonry


My Freemasonry


----------



## brother josh (Nov 17, 2013)

App search on freemasonry 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 6, 2014)

Internet search. After arriving here I liked what I saw.


----------

